# Advice needed on gearing choice for Brompton 2 speed



## jay clock (14 Apr 2014)

I have a lovely Dahon Speed P8 that I vowed I would never sell. However I am now commuting to London 2-3 days a week and would dearly love to have a folding bike that is going to be usable on the train withoout severely pissing off other passengers. The Dahon folds considerably less small than Bromptons. I can get one on a C2W scheme I think (am self employed so need to talk to the accountant)

I would go for the 2 speed model, which has the option of standard gearing or easier (minus 7%) and much easier -18% gearing. Has anyone used any of these and got useful feedback. Knowing my pedalling style I am erring to the minus 7%

I have other bikes for times when a folder is not needed, so this will be purely commuting to and from stations and max ride of 10 miles or so.


----------



## KneesUp (14 Apr 2014)

C2W only works if you are employed. There are potential tax benefits you can use if buying a bike as a self-employed person, but I got a bit of abuse for asking about it!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (14 Apr 2014)

not sure on the relative ratio's 2 vs 3 speed but my standard 3 speed lowest gear is fine for me riding uphill and down dale in and around North Manchester, some nasty short sharp hills and long drags. If anything my gripe is not enough gear for decent top end speed on the flat and downhill.

I came from a much loved and ridden everywhere Birdy folder and had similar impetus to buy a Brommy despite having not rated them much as riding machines beforehand and been on here saying so. TBH its been something of a revelation living with one day in day out, I'm a convert and have become totally the sort of Brompton snob I always decried. Worth asking your accountant if you can get it as a *company car* even if you can't do C2W


----------



## jay clock (14 Apr 2014)

I am employed. Jay Clock Ltd has Mr J Clock on the payroll with a salary of enough to get the best NI contribs and basic rate tax. So I probably won't get the 40% tax relief but it should save me the 20% tax I would have paid on the salary

I managed to find the gear tables online. Your standard 3 speed has gears of 48/63/84 inches. The standard 2 speed is 56/74 and the minus 7% 2 speed is 52/69. I think that is the one I would go for. Sadly I have decided that the extra £560 to save a kg or so on the Ti model is not affordable. However if I fall in love I can always resell and trade up


----------



## T4tomo (17 Apr 2014)

J Clock limited should buy the bike. Most tax advantageous to you you get the capital allowances set against tax.

Go with -7%. You won't miss a bit of top end gearing but you will have occasions to thank for a lower 1st gear. -18% is truly for grannies.


----------



## jay clock (17 Apr 2014)

OK, update. In terms of availability it was hard to get many models without a 6-8 week wait. So based on what was available I went for an orange S3L (flat bar with mudguards and 3 speed hub gear). I could probably have done with slightly easier gearing as the 3rd is one I will rarely use if ever, and the 1st will be a slog up steep hills. I may look at replacing the rear sprocket

But extremely impressed so far. Only got it yesterday and I have the fold/unfold to orotund 24 secs.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Apr 2014)

jay clock said:


> OK, update. In terms of availability it was hard to get many models without a 6-8 week wait. So based on what was available I went for an orange S3L (flat bar with mudguards and 3 speed hub gear). I could probably have done with slightly easier gearing as the 3rd is one I will rarely use if ever, and the 1st will be a slog up steep hills. I may look at replacing the rear sprocket
> 
> But extremely impressed so far. Only got it yesterday and I have the fold/unfold to orotund 24 secs.



That is my model, only in Black - jealous of your orange, it is a great looking bike in that livery, I was too impatient to wait as well so plumped for the Black.

Obviously I dont know your circumstances but I'm 45 years old, 14 stone with a very dodgy knee, live in the Pennines and got the need for speed out of my system years ago. I've yet to find a hill I'd consider a slog (moreso than any other of my stable) in first gear and I think unless you're a very slow pace rider you will find 3rd becomes the standard gear for the flat & downslopes and be wanting more out of it when you really get onto a long stretch and can put a bit of welly into it.

Glad you're enjoying it, they suck you in more and more as you ride them.


----------



## jay clock (17 Apr 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> That is my model, only in Black - jealous of your orange, it is a great looking bike in that livery, I was too impatient to wait as well so plumped for the Black.
> 
> Obviously I dont know your circumstances but I'm 45 years old, 14 stone with a very dodgy knee, live in the Pennines and got the need for speed out of my system years ago. I've yet to find a hill I'd consider a slog (moreso than any other of my stable) in first gear and I think unless you're a very slow pace rider you will find 3rd becomes the standard gear for the flat & downslopes and be wanting more out of it when you really get onto a long stretch and can put a bit of welly into it.
> 
> Glad you're enjoying it, they suck you in more and more as you ride them.



cheers. By getting it from London where I was heading anyway there was a choice of colours. In terms of gearing I do a lot of cycling, and am a 52 year old 14 stone lump, and do tons of cycling, and know my technique well enough to know I will be better with slightly easier gearing. Will investigate about changing the sprocket as it may then need a new or longer chain 

tbh I will not do many miles on it, it is as a town run around both in Winchester (hilly) and London (flattish)


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Apr 2014)

Brompton alter the gearing on new bikes by changing the front chainring.

Not sure which one you have, but if Brompton do a size smaller it is the work of minutes to fit it - a couple of links will need to be taken out of the chain.


----------



## jay clock (18 Apr 2014)

Cheers PR. Useful to know. I will google new chain rings, and it makes sense if I can avoid a new chain.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Apr 2014)

A new Brompton ring is dearer than some, but it will preserve your bike as factory spec.

Having said that, a ring's a ring, a pattern part will be cheaper and there may be a wider choice of teeth numbers.

Spa Cycles in Harrogate had some pattern ones a year or so ago and may still have.


----------



## T4tomo (23 Apr 2014)

What size chainring have you got? I used to have a 54th on an sl3 when just riding flat and in London. Moved out to the hills and actually pedalled the crank off the chainring - awesome power thighs yes- so replaced it with a 50th which fine and dandy up my 15% hill I live on. Mind I am 7 years younger and 2 stone less chubby than you! Chain ring was about £45 I think, fitted it myself but you need a crank puller to remove the old one. Going from 54 to 50 tooth I should apparently have removed 2 links from the chain but didn't and it runs just fine, the chain tensioner copes easily with extra slack. I didn't want to create a potential point of weakness from removing and refitting a pin, Dropping from 50 to 42 might work, but is a bit more of a jump if you are on the standard 50 th and want lower gears.

Simpson cycles in Kentish town are very good for Brompton spares.


----------



## jay clock (23 Apr 2014)

Thanks. I am just one of those people who can cope with smaller gears than others. On my road bikes I can easily cruise at 31kmh on the flat whilst using the 34T inner ring. I am looking at changing the 50T for a 44 and see how it goes


----------



## jay clock (26 Apr 2014)

Ok, so have just used the bike a few times for short rides and definitely need easier gears. I have a 50/13 with the three speed SA hub gears. A very short local hill (only about 100m long and not that steep) had me standing up and doing about 55-60rpm in the easiest gear. Have ordered the 44T ring which will drop the gearing a good margin, and I will get up the hills at the same speed but with legs whizzing round as I prefer. 


T4tomo said:


> 54T..... replaced it with a 50th which fine and dandy up my 15% hill I live on. .


Wow no way would I choose to do a 15% hill with that gearing. In case any thinks I am a fat old wimp I have done a couple of Ironmans in the last 2 years, a few half IMs and it is just that I choose to spin rather than grind!


----------



## T4tomo (26 Apr 2014)

It's only a short 15% section, don't worry too much on my behalf. I also not sure I really choose the hill, the station is a the bottom and my house is 3/4 of the way up. If I want to get home I cycle up the hill.


----------



## jay clock (29 Apr 2014)

Ok in case anyone needs this for future reference (reminder it is a 3 speed hub version) I have changed the 50T chainring for a 44T and it seems just about right for me now. I know others like bigger gears but I don't!. The 2014 (and poss 2013) has a 5 point spider so easy to replace. I would recommend a special tool for holding the rear of the bolts in place. Mine has been around for years but is something like this http://www.blissbikes.co.uk/images/MAD/qkcnw2.jpg - also it is one of those tasks that is easy to f*** up big time with the saw teeth waiting to get you.


----------

